# Can anyone tell me if this is a flower?



## el Caspar (Oct 28, 2012)

I think this is an anubias, and about a week ago I noticed this strange unicorn horn style growth. My friend thought it was a leaf but there's no way. It was dark at first but now its white and purple?? A couple other things are happening in my tank right now with different plants. I have some what I believe is vallisneria? and its grown a stem that grew 4 inches along my gravel, and has a little nob that appears to be rooting to the gravel. I will add a pic. My other "anubias" has roots growing up out of the gravel and there is a little white ball in them? Will also add pic. A
If anyone can tell me what these are I'd appreciate it.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

That looks like a crypt rather than an anubias and yeah I think it is flowering. Cool! Check out this thread to see another flowering crypt, looks kinda similar: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97914


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

FriendsNotFood said:


> That looks like a crypt rather than an anubias and yeah I think it is flowering. Cool! Check out this thread to see another flowering crypt, looks kinda similar: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97914



I agree it does look like a crypt.


----------

